# Transmetatarsal Resection



## JenLawson (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I could use some help coding this. I have selected ICD-9-CM code 707.8 for :  Decubital ulceration fourth MTPJ region, left foot.

The procedure description is: Transmetatarsal resection left forefoot with revision of metatarsals, one through three, left foot.

the detailed description states that the fourth and fifth digits were removed in their entirety from the articulation at the fourth and fifth metatarsophalangeal joints

and The distal portions of the metatarsals, one through three, were then assessed and carefully transacted using sagittal saw in a more appropriate parabola with a longest metatarsal being the second metatarsal bone

Then some bone sculpting was done.
So far I have 28820-T3 and 28820-T4, but I can't seem to find anything that really fits the remainder of the procedure. I have been looking in the 28120-28153 range but those codes don't seem to fit. Not sure where to go from here. 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Jennifer


----------

